# Found a racing pigeon Essex



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, I had a racing pigeon come into my house, it's contained , I've fed it corn ,pulses, corn mix is that OK to feed a pigeon, I've noted it's leg ring , google searched , entered its leg ring on a lost found pigeon site and have recieved an email with owners phone number , rang owner left message awaiting owners call back, pigeon looks well , what else should I do , any help would be appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for taking the initiative in containing and helping this lost racer and tracing the band and locating owner. He came in the house? he must know he was going to be cared for, or looking for shelter that he is used to. 

If the bird is eating well and drinking water that is a good sign. I would however get a pigeon seed mix or wild bird seed.

Just continue to give the bird room and board. He may just need to catch up on eating, depending on how long he has been without food. -(check keel/breast bone and see if it is sharp).

Please keep us updated and thanks again! This bird is lucky to have found you. *


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Breast area is fat 
Both my neighbours feed the wild birds , and this pigeon seems to have eaten lots , I keep budgie and cockatiels, the pigeon came in with out my seeing , my birds were going nuts flapping , I came and saw the pigeon sitting happily in my conservatory on the furniture 
I didn't chase it back outside as I could see it had eaten a lot and was stuffed full, I also saw the leggings on both legs so new it was a racer and not feral , my neighbours have cats , and one neighbour down my road hates pigeon I mean really hates them so much so he has put spikes up on his garden fence so I was worried incase the racing pigeon walked into his house or got caught by a cat .
I will get a pigeon seed mix tomorrow first thing I have a good pet store just up the road to me


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Meant to add, I think the pigeon was attracted by my brown rattan furniture it looks like basket material


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you so much for your kindness, glad to hear he is having a feast! LOL

He just made himself at home, huh?

Do not release him, he may not want to go home, (LOL) or he is truly lost & cannot determine which way to go, depending how long he has been in your area. Would be good to hear from the owner.*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If the owner contacts you to say 'just let him find his way home', don't. Fanciers are obliged to collect or arrange collection of their strayed pigeons.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok thank you for that .
I'm getting slightly concerned as to wether the owner will contact me , still hasn't made contact with me yet , but then he may have been out and not got my message yet .
Pigeon is only in a small parrot transport cage ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> Ok thank you for that .
> I'm getting slightly concerned as to wether the owner will contact me , still hasn't made contact with me yet , but then he may have been out and not got my message yet .
> Pigeon is only in a small parrot transport cage ?


*How long ago did you call the owner?

Do you have a small enclosed patio or a room where can get a chance to stretch his wings?*


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes I have a concervatory I can put nets over the windows so he doesn't crash into the glass.
Only made contact today , I'm a worrier , if I'd lost a bird I'd be in a panic to get it back , but I guess keeping pigeons is different to parakeets 😃
Should I keep human contact to a minimum 
Thank for help I dont know anything about pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> Yes I have a concervatory I can put nets over the windows so he doesn't crash into the glass.
> Only made contact today , I'm a worrier , if I'd lost a bird I'd be in a panic to get it back , but I guess keeping pigeons is different to parakeets ��
> Should I keep human contact to a minimum
> Thank for help I dont know anything about pigeons


*Welcome to the forum! We all started not knowing much about pigeons. 

Pigeons have few needs but those must be met. Pigeons eat a mix of seeds (pigeons mix, drink water usually only after eating), and love snacks like raw cut up peanuts and safflower. They thrive on sunshine and fresh air-as they have sensitive lungs, cannot be in drafts of air, and need protection from elements and predators. They are very social creatures, thrive in flocks and have a pecking order, and are proficient at breeding. 

I don't think you have to worry about keeping contact at a minimum. He is domestic and used to contact. *


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok that's good he is cute 
I have bird seed with safflower ,sunflower ,peanut , millet etc in that's what my cockatiels eat , so is it ok for pigeon to eat it .
I also have supplements for my birds, such as liquid calcium , and probiotic so is that also ok for pigeon .


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Neighbour has just knocked and given me a bag of dry corn mix is that ok as well , sorry to ask so much but I want to do this right 
I have been reading through your forum


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> Ok that's good he is cute
> I have bird seed with safflower ,sunflower ,peanut , millet etc in that's what my cockatiels eat , so is it ok for pigeon to eat it .
> I also have supplements for my birds, such as liquid calcium , and probiotic so is that also ok for pigeon .


*He can have just a little of the above seeds, but not the large sunflower seed, he cannot eat it, only the little black sunflower seeds. Those are fat containing seeds and they only get a few of them in a pigeon mix. Yes, probiotics are okay to give, not sure if he needs calcium, unless he is actually a she.

*



Debbieann said:


> Neighbour has just knocked and given me a bag of dry corn mix is that ok as well , sorry to ask so much but I want to do this right
> I have been reading through your forum


*You can add a little whole corn to the pigeon mix, but nothing like cracked corn or any broken seeds. The pigeon seed mix will have a little corn in it, some mixes have it some don't. 

Pigeons also eat pigeon grit, which helps grind the seeds in their crop for digestion.*


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

*Owner called said to release in 4or5days*

Hi, had a call from owner, pigeon is a long way from home, about three hour drive , owner said to feed up for four or five days then take to a park to release ( (as my neighbours put loads of food out for wild birds and lots of cats here plus the pigeon hater neighbour ) 

Is that ok to release, will he find his way home , leg ring says his a 2016 bird ,
or would someone on here like to take the pigeon ,


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

If it was my pigeon I'd want it back straight away. One came injured to me, the owner came the same day and was very grateful. I think the owner of yours thinks if you feed it for 4 or 5 days, it will adopt you - a racing bird who doesn't race home for other than injury usually ends up in the owner's dinner!


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh no I don't want anything bad to happen to it , 
So you think I should try and find a pigeon keeper who will take it, or do you think that as its not flown home no one will want a racer that gets lost / doesn't fly home.
I don't mind keeping it, but won't it need company of other pigeons , also I will need to buy a proper house for it , I also don't know how to care for pigeons, 
I am a bird keeper but budgies and tiels , I also am a retired breeder and parrot rescuer 
I noticed the pigeon didn't sit on the perch , so I put in a rodent ledge , I use rodent ledges for injured parrots, pigeon sat happily on the ledge , so I worked that one out by watching its behaviour 😀


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Debbieann

A racing pigeon has been coming to my balcony every day for over a year now. When it first came it wasn't injured, but my husband said not to report it to the owner in case they'd kill it. I figure it didn't like something about its life and chose freedom, so we support that. The rings are more about the owner knowing how it did in a race than caring about the bird enough to want it back (not in all cases, but logic says...). In the USA King Pigeons are kept as pets, but I don't think they get to fly outside, very domesticated and would love one, but don't have the situation unfortunately. If you provide food and water you could let it fly free and will no doubt adopt you as mum! 'My' racing bird showed up this morning with a wife outside bathroom windowsill. He had one wing round her and was nuzzling the top of her head. Melty-heart!! I feed my birds a mix of Wilko wild bird seed, sunflower seeds, brown lentils, chana dall and a small amount of rice. Lots of water sometimes with a little cider vinegar as it helps keep them healthy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> Hi, had a call from owner, pigeon is a long way from home, about three hour drive , owner said to feed up for four or five days then take to a park to release ( (as my neighbours put loads of food out for wild birds and lots of cats here plus the pigeon hater neighbour )
> 
> Is that ok to release, will he find his way home , leg ring says his a 2016 bird ,
> or would someone on here like to take the pigeon ,


*He is a long way from home. If he has been eating and drinking at your neighbors house for days, then he would have already gained strength and gotten his barrings and gone home. I would not release him, because I think he may not be able to find his way home. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, do not release him. If the owner cared enough, he would realize that his bird could be sick or injured and won't make it home. Or that he is lost and can't get home. If he is willing to let you release and see whether or not he makes it, then he doesn't deserve him back. Not all racers are like that, but some are. He obviously is not very concerned about the welfare of his bird.
You don't want to let him out on his own either, as he has been raised in a loft and taken care of, and most birds like that will not make it in the wild. Also they need to live in a flock to survive. A lone pigeon doesn't normally live long on his own. Finding food and water and where to roost is not what they know. They are fed and watered, and that is what they know. That is why he came into your house. It looked like a shelter to him.He didn't want to be outside on his own, or he would have stayed outside. I don't think your wicker furniture had anything to do with it. In a loft situation, they don't nest in wicker baskets.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you will keep the bird or find him a new home.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Debbieann said:


> Hi, had a call from owner, pigeon is a long way from home, about three hour drive , owner said to feed up for four or five days then take to a park to release ( (as my neighbours put loads of food out for wild birds and lots of cats here plus the pigeon hater neighbour )
> 
> Is that ok to release, will he find his way home , leg ring says his a 2016 bird ,
> or would someone on here like to take the pigeon ,


I think it would be good to communicate you do not feel comfortable releasing it at anytime. If they do not make the trip to pick him up then you can adopt him out.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm happy to keep the pigeon , I will see if a can find a racing pigeon rescue centre that's if there is one, I know there are for other birds, I was a parrot rescuer .
I've been searching to find where I can buy pigeon food and grit I've read pigeons need grit , my local pet store had pigeon seed which I bought as I was desperate but i would like to get good quality seed for him, I've googled online stores but I'm a bit muddled as to what brand or what sort of seed I should get , any suggestions would be appreciated .
I've got probiotics , I give to my birds , so I've put some in pigeons water, he is eating the pet shops pigeon mix .
I'm at home all the time so I'm with him most of the time , I was sitting in another room and heard him making a noise sounded like he was banging a food pot I went to him he stopped , when I left him he did it again , I have a feeling he is doing it to get me back into the room .


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Debbieann,
Sounds like you're doing a great job with your pigeon. If you don't let it outdoors, it will need grit, but under normal circumstances they find what they need. The racing fraternity promote all kinds of pigeon mixes food-wise, but they're usually following a specific routine for the best racing results. All my pidgies are more than happy with Wilko wild bird feed which they sell at very good value in large and small packages. They also sell kibbled peanuts which are not too big for them to eat - a treat they love.
Pigeons quickly learn ways to get your attention - sounds like yours is doing that with the feed bowl - think you've been adopted! I feel that a pigeon who likes you is a gift of innocence and joy in a world of turmoil.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Susan
Got a wilko not too far from me .
Will get some peanuts for treat .
He is lovely , yes he is doing things to get my attention I thought so,
I say he but could be she


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you feed a wild bird feed, it would not be the healthiest choice for your bird. They don't have enough of the different things in them that they need. In the wild, the birds that come to feeders of wild bird seed, don't get all their food there. They do also go out and find food in nature. It was never meant to be a complete diet, and it isn't. Your bird will be stuck with just what you give him, as he isn't free to find what he needs in the wild. A pigeon feed is balanced to give them what they need. While a wild mix has only a couple or a few different things in it, and mostly a lot of filler. So yes, they would eat it, but they wouldn't be getting all that they need from it. So if you do decide on a wild bird seed mix, as to buy pigeon feed, you usually have to buy a 40 or 50 lb. bag, you can add a few things to the wild mix to make it better. Split peas and lentils which come dry in bags from the super market, a small amount of brown rice, some safflower seeds. You can make it better for him and lots more interesting. And yes, you can get it in smaller bags. Another good alternative would be a good pigeon and dove mix that you can usually find in pet shops or seed and grain places in small bags. Even that though, could use those things added for a pigeon.

When I treat mine with peanuts, I use chopped unsalted peanuts. Just chop them up a bit to make them easier to eat.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you jay
I have taken all comments on board , all come to are very helpful. I've so much to learn about pigeons so all advice is greatly welcome .
I've also spoken to my friend who used to rescue birds years back but is now retired do to age and health, she used to feed her pigeons , pigeon condition seed, I feed my cockatiels a very good quality seed mix the sunflower seeds in the mix have been hulled , so she said its fine for pigeon to have some of that seed , I have bought a pigeon mix from pet shop but it doesn't look that good a quality , so I will go online and order some seed mixes etc.
When I told her the year on his leg ring and that he also had a rubber racing ring on she said he was too young to race he is a 2016 bird


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They fly them in the young bird races. 
As far as conditioner mix, that is often a bit high in the protein, which a pet pigeon doesn't need as much of. I buy conditioner and mix it with a lower protein mix for my birds.


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

You're right Jay3, forgot to mention that I add to the mix, I add brown lentils, chana dall, a little arborio rice and extra sunflower seeds. Mine aren't captive, so they find anything else they want, but Debbieann will have to make sure she supplies everything they need. A little cider-apple vinegar in their drink sometimes keeps them healthy, and I use bird-friendly bug killer/deodorant where they sleep/nest/gather. Must be doing something right, although I say it myself, they look much better than the High Street pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's good. Even if they do fly free, it's nice to supply a good hi-cal pigeon grit, as it supplies them with other minerals they need and the calcium they need. And probiotics. A calcium and D3 supplement is good also.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you Susan and Jay for your help I do appreciate it
I have calcium supplement , D3 and probiotic i buy from birdcare company I use them on my cockatiels and budgies .
Pigeon is looking good , he has put weight on , when I first got him his keel bone was sticking right out, now you can't see his keel bone but I can still slightly feel it , but he is looking good .


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Jay3, I'll add those in too, I want them to enjoy their lives as much as possible - they brighten up mine no end!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. He's lucky. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Had pigeon out I conservatory so he could stretch wings , he stepped up onto my flat hand, when I said home go home he walked into his cage , cage is an old fashioned flight cage about forty years old (good condition ) with a large drop down door , he walked in and started eating .
As it looks like he is staying, should I contact owner and say pigeon flies home to me and have I your permission to keep him, then have leg number registered to me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the owner wouldn't arrange transportation for his bird, and asked you to just release him, and take his chances that he wouldn't get lost, when he already hadn't made it home, I would just keep the bird. You could have the band removed and put a clip on band on the bird. It is possible that he had gotten lost the first time, although could have been other reasons for his not making it home. The owner isn't very concerned about the birds return. For all he knows, you have released him and he just never made it home.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If he is difficult and says no you can't keep him, then you are rather stuck. Of course, if the pigeon does fly free too early, then he is pretty likely to try to return to his old loft.


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree with Jay3, he asked you to feed it for a few days before release - well I read that as train him to know where he's loved and fed, then let him go, but he'll stay as he likes it with you. If you ask the owner, he might say he paid a lot of money for the bird, and expect you to pay him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you did ask, and he said no, I don't see as you would be stuck. He isn't even willing to arrange for a safer way of getting his bird back. He wants you to release him, and hope for the best. I would just say that I didn't feel comfortable doing that. They are supposed to either come for their birds, or arrange for it to get home safely. Just letting him go isn't enough. If he doesn't want to do that, then he obviously doesn't really value him all that much. If he had paid big bucks for the bird, you bet he would find a way to either have someone pick it up or pay for you to mail him home.
I would just keep him, and let the owner think you released him. Don't think he cares very much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> Had pigeon out I conservatory so he could stretch wings , he stepped up onto my flat hand, when I said home go home he walked into his cage , cage is an old fashioned flight cage about forty years old (good condition ) with a large drop down door , he walked in and started eating .
> As it looks like he is staying, should I contact owner and say pigeon flies home to me and have I your permission to keep him, then have leg number registered to me


*Sounds like a wonderful little bird, I think you are taking very good care of him and he knows it. Can he actually fly? I am just wondering if he is still not able to fly he may need longer care. I would call back the owner and just let him know he won't fly. *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Debbieann, I just love the way you are helping him and are so much concerned. He is really a lucky bird, got rest from racing to a parrot rescuer at such early age to spend his rest of long life peacefully.  
I honestly think, I need to see this lucky feathered friend. Any pictures for us? And haven't you named him yet? 
I think he wants you around and knows you have a soft corner for him  keep this good work up. 
Thanks a ton.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, yes he can fly .
after a few days of having him , he did get out and flew away , I was in tears but prayed he went on to have a safe life, 6 hours later he returned to me he was sitting on my patio , when I went out with his cage he was eager to get in and eat .
Had him out in my conservatory this morning , he looks at the sky , looks all round at his surroundings taking everything in , I'm just upset that he needs other pigeons for company .
I will carry on feeding him up , as I can still slightly feel keel bone , 
Maybe I should google and see if I can find a racing pigeon rescue who could take him /her and pair him up then he will be happy to stay in new surroundings if he has a mate, 
I know bird rescuers who will take him, but they don't have racing pigeons , and he will probably fly back to me


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

*Photo*

Photo taken few days ago
I've named him Blue


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Debbieann said:


> Hi, yes he can fly .
> after a few days of having him , he did get out and flew away , I was in tears but prayed he went on to have a safe life, 6 hours later he returned to me he was sitting on my patio , when I went out with his cage he was eager to get in and eat .
> Had him out in my conservatory this morning , he looks at the sky , looks all round at his surroundings taking everything in , I'm just upset that he needs other pigeons for company .
> I will carry on feeding him up , as I can still slightly feel keel bone ,
> ...


Hey that's lovely but I won't rehome such a lovely bird who loves me and doesn't forget me in flying free for six hours. Can't you get him a mate and keep both of them happily? I can understand sometimes situations don't permit but still if possible?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Awww, that's really cute and seems well fed. 
Thanks for the pic. Blue is super cute.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Thoughts of possible mate and even a loft outside have entered my head, but I have pigeon haters who think all pigeons are rats with wings around me so it's difficult .
I need to educate people around me


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah that's a common thought there as I read online. Pretty difficult to make everyone understand as well but why they will be bothered if your pigeons don't land in their premises?


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

Lovely pic of Blue Debbieann, isn't he gorgeous?

It's businesses that deal with so-called 'pest control' who proliferate the use of 'rats with wings', as it creates fear in people who are ignorant about pigeons, thus giving them more work! I can't see how you having a pair of pidgies would upset the neighbours, as long as you do 'birdie birth-control', you're actually helping the community.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for replies
I need to be sure pigeons won't go into a certain neighbours , he hates birds wildlife ,pigeons , he has put eight inch spikes on his fence to keep them off ,
Spoke to my neighbour she's fine , but said she will get me to take pigeon if it goes in her garden as she is frightened of them . Other neighbour is bird friendly , so I will have to train him / them to come straight home to their home /cage / whatever I build or buy to house them in . I do not want the going to bird hater .
Guess birth control is take eggs away replace with dummy eggs ?am I right .


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

Frightened of a pigeon? I'd understand if it was a large predatory bird, but pigeons are such gentle souls. As for the neighbour with the spikes - well he must be a very frightened person - his actions say more about himself than anything else.

Yes the birth-control is egg replacement. My birds don't seem to notice the difference. Essential to replace the eggs, as if you only remove the real ones, they will lay again quickly, and over time this depletes their calcium, and feel they should be allowed to sit on something as that's what their instinct is telling them to do. They appear very 'time-conscious', they know when they should be hatching, and will desert them eventually. I let them sit on their own eggs for 2 or 3 days, but no longer as can't bear the thought of them having developed beyond the stage of when you'd take a chicken egg for instance.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Similar to parrots , they will constantly lay if eggs are removed , leading to health problems in the hens, but with parrots we can do other things to try to stop egg laying , such as reduce daylight, cut down on high protein foods etc, even separate the pair although I had no success with that mine just screamed for each other, one of my hen cockatiels was such a proliffic egg layer she had to have hormone injections.
Oh yes I couldn't bear the thought of killing a developing embryo , I once forgot to replace eggs so I had to let the cockatiels rear another clutch , I had to take chicks and hand rear as advices by my avian vet , as parents had had two many clutches that year , I didn't want to put their health at risk , never forgot again after that .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> Hi, yes he can fly .
> after a few days of having him , he did get out and flew away , I was in tears but prayed he went on to have a safe life, 6 hours later he returned to me he was sitting on my patio , when I went out with his cage he was eager to get in and eat .
> Had him out in my conservatory this morning , he looks at the sky , looks all round at his surroundings taking everything in , I'm just upset that he needs other pigeons for company .
> I will carry on feeding him up , as I can still slightly feel keel bone ,
> ...


*If you released him and he came back, then he has rehomed at your place, and you can tell the owner that. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be careful in letting him out, as a lone pigeons flying around, or even a pair of birds isn't safe. They are easily grabbed by hawks and such. That's why they live in flocks, as they are much safer with more eyes to watch for danger.


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks hadn't thought of Hawks etc .


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please don't let him be hawk chow. Was standing by the oaks near our front door today where Peanut the squirrel was making noise and two gigantic red tailed Hawks flew out of the trees. Scared me they were so big.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Debbieann said:


> I have pigeon haters who think all pigeons are rats with wings around me so it's difficult .
> I need to educate people around me



The best way i have found to educate people about pigeons is to just punch them in the face,That normally works for me.



.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

donkey said:


> The best way i have found to educate people about pigeons is to just punch them in the face,That normally works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL you seem to be boxer or a wrestler? Everyone is not that and may get that punch back and even jailed? Huh


----------



## Debbieann (Jul 13, 2015)

C Webster , please dont worry blue the pigeon will not be let out , he free flies in my concervatory not outside, I stick paper to glass so he won't fly into glass, people think I'm eccentric but I don't care , I'd rather be with my birds than people .


----------



## Susan Webb (Mar 6, 2013)

Hahaha, if only!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbieann said:


> please dont worry blue the pigeon will not be let out , he free flies in my concervatory not outside, I stick paper to glass so he won't fly into glass, people think I'm eccentric but I don't care , I'd rather be with my birds than people .


*You have done everything RIGHT by that bird. What you are doing for that bird is not being eccentric, it is anticipating any problems/issues BEFORE they happen. We have heard it all here, birds flying into glass, into ceiling fans...you name it.... 

You might want to browse thru this link, lots of great information for pet pigeon owners, but you may already know about these. Household toxins/foods and plants: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f105/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-5047.html*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Debbieann said:


> C Webster , please dont worry blue the pigeon will not be let out , he free flies in my concervatory not outside, I stick paper to glass so he won't fly into glass, people think I'm eccentric but I don't care , *I'd rather be with my birds than people .*


*
*


LOL. I hear ya!


----------

